# What's your emotional IQ?



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Yet another delight from FB.

What's your emotional IQ?

The disclaimer on the page says it all:

This is not an objective or scientific assessment of your emotional intelligence. The test should be taken lightheartedly.

I got:

Your emotional intelligence score is between 100 and 110. You have an impressive balance of an analytical and emotional mind.

The quiz was inspired by About.com's EQ test which is slight more serious.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

130-140. Superior intelligence. Uniquely empathetic. Nothing about pithiness.

One of the better quizzes.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

"100-110

Your emotional intelligence score is between 100 and 110. You have an impressive balance of an analytical and emotional mind."

Well, if you say so...


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

115-125

Your emotional intelligence level is: High Intelligence. You can effortlessly make people happy and you attract high-quality attention.

Whey aye man, thats me al awa!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

'Your emotional intelligence score is between 100 and 110. You have an impressive balance of an analytical and emotional mind.'

Interesting; I was torn between two answers on a number of the questions, so I took the test twice, sampling different answers. I got the same result each time. I just don't have hpowders' luck with quizzes - first his spiritual country turned out to be France, and now he's got superior intelligence and unique empathy. Definitely the latter - a very rare sort of empathy - judging by the number of times he boasted about being French!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I took one quiz:"right handedness-left handedness" where my result was an embarrassment; so even I can slip up.
Otherwise, why even bother to take the exam?

Meanwhile your IQ score trounced mine.

See that? I'm being nobly empathetic right now.

I say, bring on the next quiz. I'm prepared to risk it all!

Double or nothing!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2014)

What a ghastly set of options. I'd have preferred 'none of the above' to almost any of the choices in all questions. Perhaps I'll have go at about.com

(100-110, btw)


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Not being in a frivolous mood this morning, but still willing to poke around in my mind, I took the _about.com_ test. I like the imprecision of the 'score', which suitably reflects the imprecision of the test. They say I am above average. Everyone knows that they are above average, why should I be different?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

115-125Your emotional intelligence level is: High Intelligence. You can effortlessly make people happy and you attract high-quality attention.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2014)

Am I being emotionally intelligent in acknowledging that I am probably less aware of my emotional shortcomings than I ought to be? Or just a smart ****?

(about.com wasn't a whole lot better to do, though the result was more reassuring)


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I took the big test, and like Ukko, I am above average. It all seems a bit vague, though:

_How Did You Score?
Your results indicate an above average score on emotional intelligence.

What Does Your Score Mean?
People with a better than average score on emotional intelligence tend to be good at interpreting, understanding, and acting upon emotions. They are usually quite good at dealing with social or emotional conflicts, expressing their feelings, and dealing with emotional situations.

It's important to remember that no matter how good your score is, there is always room to improve your emotional intelligence. Consider areas where you are not as strong and think of ways that you can learn and grow. Take stock of your strong points and find ways to continue to develop and apply these skills.
_
I didn't really need to take the test to find this out, even if I'd been average! :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

So to sum up, if anyone here is starving for a dram of empathy, you know where to go. :tiphat:


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

100-110

Your emotional intelligence score is between 100 and 110. You have an impressive balance of an analytical and emotional mind.

Not bad for a sociopath.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

80-90


Your emotional intelligence score is between 80 and 90. You're remarkably analytical and sharp but don't seem to care much about social life.

Sounds about right.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

25-30

Your emotional intelligence score is between 25 and 30. You had better hone your analytical skills, since emotionally you're a hopeless cripple.

Seemed a bit harsh.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Krummhorn said:


> 115-125Your emotional intelligence level is: High Intelligence. You can effortlessly make people happy and you attract high-quality attention.


Hey....you looked at my test answers!


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Didn't know there was an emotional IQ, guess you learn something new everyday!

*130-140

Your emotional intelligence level is: Superior Intelligence. You are uniquely empathetic and you can keenly understand what others are going through.*

Don't know what to make of it, but I guess, I'll go with it. :}


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Krummhorn said:


> *115-125*
> 
> *Your emotional intelligence level is: High Intelligence. You can effortlessly make people happy and you attract high-quality attention.*


Real-life (well, TC-life) evidence indicates a well developed propensity for the opposite effect as well. Probably averages out as 'well rounded'.

[Note the surfeit of 'well's; did I leave out any dictionary meanings besides the hole in the ground? ]


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

TheProudSquire said:


> Didn't know there was an emotional IQ, guess you learn something new everyday!
> 
> *130-140
> 
> ...


You didn't know? You didn't know? Now you know!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sometimes I get the feeling that certain posters are not approaching these tests with the seriousness they deserve.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

100-110 

analytic and social, sounds about right


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

OMG, I got 150+, what can I do about that?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2014)

0 - 10

You have the emotional intelligence of a salamander. Take the test again.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Like I said...


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

100-110

Your emotional intelligence score is between 100 and 110. You have an impressive balance of an analytical and emotional mind.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Seems like they build one up with encouragement no matter how horribly low, alarming, distressing and misanthropic the score.

Present company excluded! :tiphat:


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

sabrina said:


> OMG, I got 150+, what can I do about that?


Since you're making the rest of us feel like crap, you can't be all *that* empathetic!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The phone rang and I was just offered an assistant professorship of empathetic studies at the University of Caracas.
I'll probably turn it down though. It doesn't feel like a good fit.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

hpowders said:


> The phone rang and I was just offered an assistant professorship of empathetic studies at the University of Caracas.
> I'll probably turn it down though.


Are you sure? Just think how that will make them feel!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

hpowders said:


> The phone rang and I was just offered an assistant professorship of empathetic studies at the University of Caracas.
> I'll probably turn it down though.


Assistant professors aren't very well paid anywhere. If you can get a year's sabbatical from your current job, it could be an 'experience', though. You could take the book by Jon Ronson - "The Psychopath Test" - with you for background. It's relevance is that psychopaths have no empathy, a phenomenon which requires considerable data regarding what they are missing; good references in there too. You could do this, _hpowders_.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ukko said:


> Assistant professors aren't very well paid anywhere. If you can get a year's sabbatical from your current job, it could be an 'experience', though. You could take the book by Jon Ronson - "The Psychopath Test" - with you for background. It's relevance is that psychopaths have no empathy, a phenomenon which requires considerable data regarding what they are missing; good references in there too. You could do this, _hpowders_.


No thanks. I prefer not working.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

amfortas said:


> Are you sure? Just think how that will make them feel!


It just doesn't feel like the right fit.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

amfortas said:


> 25-30
> 
> Your emotional intelligence score is between 25 and 30. You had better hone your analytical skills, since emotionally you're a hopeless cripple.
> 
> Seemed a bit harsh.


Perhaps taking a course in empathetic studies could help? :tiphat:


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Perhaps taking a course in empathetic studies could help? :tiphat:


Yeah? What do you care?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

amfortas said:


> Yeah? What do you care?


 Hope your wound heals real soon, Amfortas. :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

'Empathy' can be a really proactive, in your face kind of thing...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I do what I can.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

100-110

Your emotional intelligence score is between 100 and 110. You have an impressive balance of an analytical and emotional mind.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

"150+
Your emotional intelligence level is: Exceptionally gifted. People are drawn to you and your charisma is highly enchanting."

So, I've posted that in public, what does that mean? Oh, wait... maybe not so empathic after all! (I guessed which answers would score highest)


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

100-110

Your emotional intelligence score is between 100 and 110. You have an impressive balance of an analytical and emotional mind.

I would say that's accurate.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

hpowders said:


> 130-140. Superior intelligence. Uniquely empathetic. Nothing about pithiness.
> .


Identical.........


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vesteralen said:


> Identical.........


A fine quiz. I would put "Uniquely Empathetic" on my rear license plate, save for two reasons:

1. Florida State prison inmates might rebel at having to do it.

2. Too many letters to actually fit on the license plate.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

80-90

Your emotional intelligence score is between 80 and 90. You're remarkably analytical and sharp but don't seem to care much about social life.

*True*, but I'm also remarkably lazy.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Richannes prefers "social fusion" instead of socialization!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

aleazk said:


> Richannes prefers "social fusion" instead of socialization!


I have to say that I'm peculiar enough that people remember my existence. This is probably do to my tendency to break social rules when I'm bothered or not satisfied with them and I can't find sufficient reasons behind them. Thus, I eat an orange with the peel on, respond (respectfully and reasonably) when many shut up (and vice versa), I don't go where I don't want to as long as it isn't compulsory or relevant for me to go, I abruptly change the topic of conversation when it's clear it's not going anywhere or I want to avoid unnecessary trouble, regular use of acid sarcasm, I don't talk when I'm paying attention to something else; that kind of attitudes.

But I do have extreme patience and care when precision is required, when my help is needed or I need help. I can be very friendly to those who enjoy my 'sharpness' and I've always had a small group of friends from wherever I regularly go. They know I'm not a man of dance parties but one who enjoys tranquility and more or less serious conversation.

Oh, and there you have it:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> I have to say that I'm peculiar enough that people remember my existence. This is probably do to my tendency to break social rules when I'm bothered or not satisfied with them and I can't find sufficient reasons behind them. Thus, I eat an orange with the peel on, respond (respectfully and reasonably) when many shut up (and vice versa), I don't go where I don't want to as long as it isn't compulsory or relevant for me to go, I abruptly change the topic of conversation when it's clear it's not going anywhere or I want to avoid unnecessary trouble, regular use of acid sarcasm, I don't talk when I'm paying attention to something else; that kind of attitudes.
> 
> But I do have extreme patience and care when precision is required, when my help is needed or I need help. I can be very friendly to those who enjoy my 'sharpness' and I've always had a small group of friends from wherever I regularly go. They know I'm not a man of dance parties but one who enjoys tranquility and more or less serious conversation.
> 
> ...


Very similar to my case, except the acid sarcasm (with my flatmate we make a critical mass of acid sarcasm, it's definitely not healthier to be around!)

I guess it's not surprising to encounter people with this profile on a forum about classical music!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Sometimes I get the feeling that certain posters are not approaching these tests with the seriousness they deserve.


I guess I'm the first person that made the test lose its temper ..... *Just answer the dratted question, Hermit!!!! No, you cannot insist on an alternative interpretation of the answer, and NO, No NOOOOO .... I will not provide the theoretical basis for my judgements. GET OUT!!!!!)*


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> I guess I'm the first person that made the test lose its temper ..... *Just answer the dratted question, Hermit!!!! No, you cannot insist on an alternative interpretation of the answer, and NO, No NOOOOO .... I will not provide the theoretical basis for my judgements. GET OUT!!!!!)*


Easy now Hermit! It's only a.....

Sorry. That's exactly one dram of empathy.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

80-90

Your emotional intelligence score is between 80 and 90. You're remarkably analytical and sharp but don't seem to care much about social life.

Not bad.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

It seems one can have an emotional IQ of -40 and they will spin the result positively, such as "You may become an excellent animal psychologist."

Not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> It seems one can have an emotional IQ of -40 and they will spin the result positively, such as "You may become an excellent animal psychologist."
> 
> Not bad. Not bad at all.


or .... "You would make an excellent Hermit. Wait while we put a heavy gate on your cave!"


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Got 100-110, seems legit but I don't care much for this quiz :lol:


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I read somewhere years ago that to calculate your IQ using only your EQ, you take the EQ, divide by two and multiply by 3.

My EQ was 100-110...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> or .... "You would make an excellent Hermit. Wait while we put a heavy gate on your cave!"


But will you still be there on Easter Sunday?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> But will you still be there on Easter Sunday?


I'll stay in my cave as long as it takes for Alibech to turn up looking for advice :devil:


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

100-110

Your emotional intelligence score is between 100 and 110. You have an impressive balance of an analytical and emotional mind.

I really don't understand this "Emotional Inteligence" test. I think sometimes it is more emotionally intelligent to be less empathic about certain people, events, or information. If you enjoy self preservation, that is.


----------

